# Supo, pretérito con "siempre"



## jbfriends

Un cuento de Isabel Allende comienza de la siguiente manera:  "Nicolás Vidal _*siempre supo*_ que perdería la vida por una mujer.  Lo pronosticaron el día de su nacimiento y lo confirmó la dueña del almacén."

¿Por qué se usa _*supo *_en lugar de _*sabía*_ (pretérito en vez del imperfecto)?  Pensé que *supo *era sinónimo de *enterarse *(descubrir algo).  ¿No se debería usar el imperfecto con la palabra, *siempre*?


----------



## Peterdg

jbfriends said:


> ¿Por qué se usa _*supo *_en lugar de _*sabía*_ (pretérito en vez del imperfecto)? Pensé que *supo *era sinónimo de *enterarse *(descubrir algo). ¿No se debería usar el imperfecto con la palabra, *siempre*?


 This is wrong, a misconception among English speaking learners of Spanish. Actually, in this case, with siempre, I think the indefinite or the perfecto compuesto are the most common options. See also *here*.


----------



## Hector9

No soy un experto en gramática, pero soy un hablante nativo, así que voy a tratar de explicarte.

La diferencia que marca el "_siempre supo_" a comparación de "_sabía_" en este contexto es para indicar que Nicolás Vidal durante toda su vida supo que perdería la vida por una mujer, y no que se enteró recientemente.

Te lo voy a explicar con ejemplos:

*Marcos siempre supo que su equipo de fútbol no iba a ganar ningún torneo de fútbol* (¡Toda su vida lo supo! ¡Desde que nació!)

*Marcos sabía que su equipo de fútbol no iba a ganar ningún torneo de fútbol.* (En este ejemplo, Marcos en algun momento de su vida pensó que a partir de ahí en adelante, su equipo no iba a ganar ningún torneo)

Espero que te haya servido, quizá haya alguna explicación gramatical o del propio lenguaje pero creo que si lo entiendes es mejor. Al menos esa es la explicación que puedo darte como nativo.

Saludos!


----------



## jbfriends

Gracias por la ayuda. Creo que la confusión que tengo se debe a lo que dijo Peterdg, que la idea que yo tenía de que "supo" significa "descubrir" no es correcta en este caso.  Me parece que el concepto de "descubrir o enterarse de algo" es algo de un momento (Lo supe ayer, por ejemplo) y no tiene sentido que el descubrimiento dure toda la vida.  La traducción que Hector9 da, "*Marcos siempre supo que su equipo de fútbol no iba a ganar ningún torneo de fútbol*" en inglés sería:  "Marcos always KNEW that his soccer team wasn't going to win. .  "


----------



## Hector9

Me alegra *jbfriends*, entonces lo has entendido ya


----------



## Quiza

El verbo "saber" en pretérito significa "found out", mientras el imperfecto significa "knew". Así que "sabía" es la forma correcta en esta oración.


----------



## Peterdg

Quiza said:


> El verbo "saber" en pretérito significa "found out", mientras el imperfecto significa "knew". Así que "sabía" es la forma correcta en esta oración.


Y todos esos hispanohablantes no saben nada de su propia lengua


----------



## Lurrezko

Quiza said:


> El verbo "saber" en pretérito significa "found out", mientras el imperfecto significa "knew". Así que "sabía" es la forma correcta en esta oración.



Esa distinción es un puro disparate, y parece que está confundiendo a generaciones de estudiantes. En el contexto original, *sabía* no tiene ningún sentido y suena espantosamente mal.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Lo que hace cambiar el significado es el adverbio.

Siempre supe que me traicionaría.
En ese momento supe que me traicionaba.


----------



## _SantiWR_

jbfriends said:


> Un cuento de Isabel Allende comienza de la siguiente manera:  "Nicolás Vidal _*siempre supo*_ que perdería la vida por una mujer.  Lo pronosticaron el día de su nacimiento y lo confirmó la dueña del almacén."
> 
> ¿Por qué se usa _*supo *_en lugar de _*sabía*_ (pretérito en vez del imperfecto)?  Pensé que *supo *era sinónimo de *enterarse *(descubrir algo).  ¿No se debería usar el imperfecto con la palabra, *siempre*?



Because he continuously had that knowledge with him over the period of time siempre referers to. On the other hand, you may use siempre + imperfect when things happen in a discrete fashion rather than continuous: something that happened repetitively or that you used to do. For example:

_Siempre supo todas las respuestas_: he always had that knowledge, no matter if he actually used it or not
_Siempre sabía todas las respuestas_: he would always know the answers


Santiago.


----------



## donbill

jbfriends said:


> Un cuento de Isabel Allende comienza de la siguiente manera:  "Nicolás Vidal _*siempre supo*_ que perdería la vida por una mujer.  Lo pronosticaron el día de su nacimiento y lo confirmó la dueña del almacén."
> 
> ¿Por qué se usa _*supo *_en lugar de _*sabía*_ (pretérito en vez del imperfecto)?  Pensé que *supo *era sinónimo de *enterarse *(descubrir algo).  ¿No se debería usar el imperfecto con la palabra, *siempre*?



_Siempre supo_ puede significar en inglés 'nothing else ever occurred to me, I knew from the start, etc.' Siempre quise ser profesor = I always wanted to be a professor (I never wanted anything else.)


----------



## donbill

jbfriends said:


> Un cuento de Isabel Allende comienza de la siguiente manera:  "Nicolás Vidal _*siempre supo*_ que perdería la vida por una mujer.  Lo pronosticaron el día de su nacimiento y lo confirmó la dueña del almacén."
> 
> ¿Por qué se usa _*supo *_en lugar de _*sabía*_ (pretérito en vez del imperfecto)?  Pensé que *supo *era sinónimo de *enterarse *(descubrir algo).  ¿No se debería usar el imperfecto con la palabra, *siempre*?



Look here.                                                     *siempre quise/siempre quería/siempre he querido*


----------



## chileno

Y también:

Siempre supo que hacer en esas situaciones.

Siempre sabía que hacer en esas situaciones.


----------



## asm

Sería correcto si no tuviera la palabra "siempre". Usando los conceptos tradicionales de la enseñanza entre pretérito vs. imperfecto puedo decir que "siempre" limita el tiempo (le pone límites), de tal forma que la cláusla se entiende como un evento que está terminado en opinión del autor. 
No conozco el cuento, pero seguramente Vidal está muerto a la hora en que se inicia la narración. Las alternativas que veo, usando tiempos verbales diferentes, pero expresando la misma idea son:
Nicolás Vidal _*siempre supo*_ que perdería la vida por una mujer (original)
Nicolás Vidal sabía que perdería la vida por una mujer (imperfecto, pero un tiempo indefinido)
Nicolás siempre había sabido que perdería la vida por una mujer (el uso del pluscuamperfecto me parece forzado y poco elegante)





Quiza said:


> El verbo "saber" en pretérito significa "found out", mientras el imperfecto significa "knew". Así que "sabía" es la forma correcta en esta oración.


----------



## asm

Estoy de acuerdo con que es un error, pero no un disparate. En la enseñanza del español como segundo idioma orientado para los estudiantes angloparlantes esta es una forma de explicar la diferencia entre pretérito e imperfecto. Yo mismo apoyo la idea de que no es cierto en genral, pero en muchos casos ayuda. "Supe" y "sabía" se traducen igual al inglés (knew), sin embargo en muchos casos es mejor decir "I found out ..." al hacer una traducción del pretérito, mientras que el imperfecto no tiene tanto problema ("used to know" podría ser una traducción un poco forzada).
El punto que mencionas con respecto a la confusión de estudiantes es relevante porque esta es una distinción muy difícil para los estudiantes que hablan inglés.



Lurrezko said:


> Esa distinción es un puro disparate, y parece que está confundiendo a generaciones de estudiantes. En el contexto original, *sabía* no tiene ningún sentido y suena espantosamente mal.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## _SantiWR_

asm said:


> No conozco el cuento, pero seguramente Vidal está muerto a la hora en que se inicia la narración. Las alternativas que veo, usando tiempos verbales diferentes, pero expresando la misma idea son:
> Nicolás Vidal _*siempre supo*_ que perdería la vida por una mujer (original)
> Nicolás Vidal sabía que perdería la vida por una mujer (imperfecto, pero un tiempo indefinido)
> Nicolás siempre había sabido que perdería la vida por una mujer (el uso del pluscuamperfecto me parece forzado y poco elegante)



 Well, if you're suggesting that those alternatives have roughly the same meaning, I can't agree. That all of them are possible ways to tell the story, yes, of course.


Santiago.


----------



## asm

Si te refieres al análisis gramatica estoy de acuerdo, pero en una comunicación simple y sencilla las ideas son lo sufficientemente similares como para ser intercambiables.Si el cuento hubiése comenzado con una de las frases que propongo, seguramente no habría ningún cambio en el argumento. En este caso es solo el énfasis que se le da.

Es como decir: 
El siempre supo ...
El supo toda su vida ...
El supo desde que nació ...




_SantiWR_ said:


> Well, if you're suggesting that those alternatives have roughly the same meaning, I can't agree. That all of them are possible ways to tell the story, yes, of course.
> 
> 
> Santiago.


----------



## Basil Ganglia

I had the exact same question when I read the same story.  I suspected it might come up in a search here, and there it was!!!

Several weeks ago in my Spanish class, as we were studying the imperfect, I mentioned this exact sentence to my profesora - a Chilean native.  Her explanation was that the use of the preterite in this context presumes that the person is dead.  If the person is presumed to still be living the imperfect would be correct.  While the person is living the knowledge is a continuing situation, requiring the use of the imperfect.  But when the person dies, the period of time referred to becomes a single discrete period, starting from when he learned of it and ending at the time that he died.  Because it then becomes a single discrete period of time, the preterite is then used instead of the imperfect.  The same considerations also apply with conocer.  

I offer that for what it is worth. This is a concept that is not intuitive to the native English speaker.  Most of use are taught that saber in the preterite means to "learn of" or "become aware of", and, in the imperfect means "to know".  So  a construction such as this seems very confusing when the context clearly means that Nicolás always "knew".  The explanation of my profesora helped me because I was certainly confused when I first read the story of Nicolás Vidal.  This seems to me consistent with the comments above by others, particularly asm and Hector9.


----------



## jbfriends

Dear Basil Ganglia,
A very belated reply and thank you for your post to my thread! 
I have also understood that the use of the preterite indicates that the person might have passed away.  Recently, however,  I heard on Spanish-language television a commercial for an art school and in the voice over a woman said "_*Siempre supe que quise ser artista*_".  So, I wonder if there is something about the pairing of "siempre" and the preterite.
Similarly, I read another story in which a person who was still alive was described:  
"Yo era un joven introvertido, pero en cambio, mi mujer siempre fue ambiciosa."
I was perplexed by the use of "fue".  
I did a bit more reading about "siempre" as a time marker and verbs whose actions cannot be counted. 
Actions that one can repeatedly do such as "go to the beach", "Siempre íbamos a la playa en julio" fit the traditional explanation given to English-language speakers, that siempre is associated with repeated actions in the past.  However, if the action is not something for which on could count a certain number of repetitions, knowing (saber) for example, might "siempre" function less as a marker of repetition but more as a time marker that helps encapsulate the past into a completed whole?


----------



## chileno

jbfriends said:


> Dear Basil Ganglia,
> A very belated reply and thank you for your post to my thread!
> I have also understood that the use of the preterite indicates that the person might have passed away.  Recently, however,  I heard on Spanish-language television a commercial for an art school and in the voice over a woman said "_*Siempre supe que quise  *__*ser artista*_".  So, I wonder if there is something about the pairing of "siempre" and the preterite.
> Similarly, I read another story in which a person who was still alive was described:
> "Yo era un joven introvertido, pero en cambio, mi mujer siempre fue ambiciosa."
> I was perplexed by the use of "fue".
> I did a bit more reading about "siempre" as a time marker and verbs whose actions cannot be counted.
> Actions that one can repeatedly do such as "go to the beach", "Siempre íbamos a la playa en julio" fit the traditional explanation given to English-language speakers, that siempre is associated with repeated actions in the past.  However, if the action is not something for which on could count a certain number of repetitions, knowing (saber) for example, might "siempre" function less as a marker of repetition but more as a time marker that helps encapsulate the past into a completed whole?



In this case I would use "quería", that "quise" is wrong there, at least to me is wrong.


----------



## jbfriends

Yes, sorry it was _*quería*_ in the commercial.  Error on my part.


----------



## asm

Siempre puede ser usado para el pretérito o para el imperfecto. Todo depende de la idea que quieres transmitir. Si la idea implica que "siempre" es algo que se acabó, se usa el pretérito. Siempre quise ser artista  (ya no quiero ser artista, o ya lo soy y no es lo que "quiero ser"). Cuando era niño siempre iba a casa de mis abuelos para pasar el fin de semana. En este caso lo importante es CUANDO ERA NIÑO, en ese "universo" de tiempo y acostumbraba a pasar los fines de semana con los abuelos, es una acción reptetida, dentro, repito, de la niñez. 

If you learn the difference between imperfect and preterite WITHOUT going back and forth to your English, you will get a more solid understanding. The difference your teachers/books are telling you about SABER in the preterite and imperfect is imprecise (and imperfect ). This is the way English speakers use to understand what their own language can't. For native speaker thinking of the difference between supo and sabía, they will never conclude that one is "realized" and the other is "knew", they don't even know those verbs in English. However, the difference between these two options explain very well the issue you are trying to learn.
Juan supo que no tenía dinero.    (he assumed he had some money, but later he learned that he doesn't have it anymore)
Juan sabía que no tenía dinero   (he already knew about his lack of $)

Since English doesn't have these two options for the past, it is that language the one that tries to "explain" the difference. 

Try to understand this without English and everything will be much easier.
Focus on the perception of time (open or closed).



jbfriends said:


> Dear Basil Ganglia,
> A very belated reply and thank you for your post to my thread!
> I have also understood that the use of the preterite indicates that the person might have passed away.  Recently, however,  I heard on Spanish-language television a commercial for an art school and in the voice over a woman said "_*Siempre supe que quise ser artista*_".  So, I wonder if there is something about the pairing of "siempre" and the preterite.
> Similarly, I read another story in which a person who was still alive was described:
> "Yo era un joven introvertido, pero en cambio, mi mujer siempre fue ambiciosa."
> I was perplexed by the use of "fue".
> I did a bit more reading about "siempre" as a time marker and verbs whose actions cannot be counted.
> Actions that one can repeatedly do such as "go to the beach", "Siempre íbamos a la playa en julio" fit the traditional explanation given to English-language speakers, that siempre is associated with repeated actions in the past.  However, if the action is not something for which on could count a certain number of repetitions, knowing (saber) for example, might "siempre" function less as a marker of repetition but more as a time marker that helps encapsulate the past into a completed whole?


----------



## LibertadySutileza

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que expresa flljob, lo que hace que se emplee una forma verbal y no otra es el adverbio.
Sabía se refiere, como todas las formas imperfectas, a un momento concreto de tiempo (en ese momento sabía, cantaba, saltaba, hacía, llovía, etc).

En cambio, aquí, es el siempre, el adverbio, el que hace que se emplee la forma verbal supe, por que en ese momento lo hizo y aún continua sabiéndolo.

Espero no haber enredado más 

As you said, "siempre" _can work as a time marker that helps encapsulate the past into a complete whole and not as a mark of repetition_. I love that explanation


----------



## jbfriends

Gracias asm y libertadysutileza,
Tengo una pregunta sobre la frase "Siempre supe que quería ser artista". La mujer que lo dijo todavía quiere ser artista así que no es un deseo que haya acabado.  ¿Puede ser, entonces, que el pretérito se utiliza aun si la persona todavía tiene  este deseo?  Por eso, el comercial usó a esta mujer  porque ella luego dijo "por lo tanto, me matriculé en este instituto de arte...". Es decir, siempre "supo que quería ser artista", y así ahora está tomando cursos de arte; el deseo sigue.
En este caso, "supo" se traduciría a "knew" en inglés.


----------



## asm

jbfriends said:


> En este caso, "supo" se traduciría a "knew" en inglés.



Efectivamente, sin embargo parte de tu respuesta es porque el inglés NO tiene imperfecto. En todo el tiempo de su existencia ella ha querido ser artista. Siempre lo supo.

Yo no usaría "siempre sabía" en expresiones similares.


Ella siempre sabía cómo contestarle a sus padres
Ella siempre sabía las fórmulas en los exámenes.

Ella siempre supo lo que quería  (aquí las dos opciones son correctas, al menos en el lenguage coloquial)
Ella siempre supo que sus padres eran pobres.
Ella siempre supo andar en bicicleta.

Es tiempo que avanadones el inglés para entender el español (al menos en las variaciones del pasado (pretérito e imperfecto) y en el subjuntivo. Buena suerte.


----------



## Peterdg

jbfriends said:


> En este caso, "supo" se traduciría a "knew" en inglés.


Sí.

Cuando "siempre" equivale a "always", se utiliza con pretérito simple. Cuando se utiliza con el sentido de "cada vez" (son situaciones/sucesos recurrentes), es con imperfecto, como en los ejemplos de asm: "siempre sabía como contestarle*s* a sus padres" = "cada vez sabía ..." etc.

Edit: es contestarle*s*.


----------



## donbill

I have an interesting book in my collection called _Compendio ilustrado y azaroso de todo lo que *siempre quiso saber* sobre la lengua castellana._ = anything that ever occurred to you to ask about Spanish

When we say in English "from the beginning I knew," we're not talking about ongoing states. We're saying that at a particular moment I realized something, I became aware of something. _Siempre quise, siempre supe, siempre fue_ express the same kind of temporal setting.

It may have already been mentioned in this thread, but in the movie "Motorcycle Diaries," Che Guevara recklessly swims across a river. When he reaches the other side his companion says, "Siempre supe que podías hacerlo." I think that means _I never had a moment's doubt, nothing else ever occurred to me_, etc. In spite of what so many textbooks say, _siempre_ does not always signal _el pretérito imperfecto_.


----------



## jbfriends

Gracias asm y Peterdg,
Sus explicaciones y ejemplos me han ayudado.


----------



## jbfriends

Wonderful explanation donbill. Thanks very much for your input.  I found it very helpful.


----------



## asm

You made my day, pusiste en palabras concretas lo que siempre me ha costado trabajo expresar. No me gusta que los libros empujen a creer que una palabra SIEMPPRE te lleva a un tiempo verbal específico. Este problema se da mucho cuando se enseñan el pretérito y el imperfecto. Siempre y mientras quedan secuestrados en sólo un lugar del espectro, después vienen los dolores de cabeza.


Peterdg said:


> Sí.
> 
> Cuando "siempre" equivale a "always", se utiliza con pretérito simple. Cuando se utiliza con el sentido de "cada vez" (son situaciones/sucesos recurrentes), es con imperfecto, como en los ejemplos de asm: "siempre sabía como contestarle a sus padres" = "cada vez sabía ..." etc.


----------



## LisaPaloma

Just a couple of comments. I don't think repetition is necessary for the use of _sabía._ If someone tells me something I already know, I can say _Ya sabía._ If someone does something that doesn't surprise me because of their character, I might say _Sabía que ibas a hacer eso._ And the preterite meaning to find out (which is not something we _anglohablantes_ have invented, as some have implied, but is what our textbooks-- which were mostly written by _nativohablantes del castellano_-- have told us) is supported by the fact that my Spanish-speaking ESL students often say "Yesterday I knew that (X)," when what they mean is "Yesterday I found out that (X)."


----------



## asm

LisaPaloma said:


> Just a couple of comments. I don't think repetition is necessary for the use of _sabía._ If someone tells me something I already know, I can say _Ya sabía._ If someone does something that doesn't surprise me because of their character, I might say _Sabía que ibas a hacer eso._ And the preterite meaning to find out (which is not something we _anglohablantes_ have invented, as some have implied, but is what our textbooks-- which were mostly written by _nativohablantes del castellano_-- have told us) is supported by the fact that my Spanish-speaking ESL students often say "Yesterday I knew that (X)," when what they mean is "Yesterday I found out that (X)."



Con mucho respeto disiento. NINGUN libro de espanol, disenado para hispanohablantes, menciona esto. Entender el preterito como "find out" es un truco que funciona, pero que tambien es limitado. Como el ingles no tiene imperfecto, la idea es acercar ambassador lenguas, con Los significados mas cercanos. Las diferencias intrinsic as entre dos idiomas es tal que es practicamente imposible tener equivalencias perfectas. No voy a discutir en este foro, simplemente quiero decir que a mi juicio las equivalencias que se Mencionan en Los libros de texto son solamente aproximaciones y no son ideas absolutas, y que a este Nivel conviene estudiar esta diferencia dentro del mismo castellano y no llevarlo al ingles. Es un paso dificil, pero se puede. 
?como explicarlo con find out a alguien que no conoce el ingles?


----------



## LisaPaloma

Pregunté a unos colegas nativohablantes que están de acuerdo con ustedes sobre "siempre supe..."; entonces tengo que reconocer que es una aceptación que no he aprendido ni notado en el habla de otros en mis veinte años de hablar el idioma.
Claro que nunca hubiera cuestionado su uso por Isabel Allende.


----------



## chileno

En todo caso LisaPaloma, considera esto

Ayer me enteré de que te habías ido a El Salvador = Yesterday I found out...

Lo supe en el momento que me lo dijo = I knew it the moment...


----------



## donbill

chileno said:


> En todo caso LisaPaloma, considera esto
> 
> Ayer me enteré de que te habías ido a El Salvador = Yesterday I found out...
> 
> Lo supe en el momento que me lo dijo = I knew it the moment...



O en inglés, "As soon as I saw him, *I knew* that we were going to have problems" _*(me di cuenta de que íbamos a tener problemas, se me ocurrió que...*_). O considera este ejemplo un tanto bíblico: "Adán conocía a Eva antes de conocerla" (_*Adam knew *__*Eve before he knew her!!!*_)
*Genesis 4:1 *
              And *Adam* *knew* *Eve* his wife; and she conceived, and bare Cain, and said, I have gotten a man from the LORD. (En este contexto, _*knew*_ es un evento.)


----------



## LisaPaloma

Carnal knowledge.


----------



## donbill

_Carnal knowledge_ es un concepto; _knew _es el evento.


----------



## LisaPaloma

Sí, el primer ejemplo tiene sentido; el segundo me parece equivalente a "I found out when Fulano told me," y a mí suena como si es para decir _cómo_ lo supo. De otro modo suena raro por redundante, menos que lo que supe era algo diferente de lo que me dijo: _Supe que estaba embarazada en el momento que me dijo que iba a casarse. _En este caso también es equivalente a _me di cuenta_ o "I realized she was pregnant when she told me she was going to get married."


----------



## chileno

donbill said:


> _Carnal knowledge_ es un concepto; _knew _es el evento.



En ese caso es "conocer" 



LisaPaloma said:


> Sí, el primer ejemplo tiene sentido; el  segundo me parece equivalente a "I found out when Fulano told me," y a  mí suena como si es para decir _cómo_ lo supo. De otro modo suena raro por redundante, menos que lo que supe era algo diferente de lo que me dijo: _Supe que estaba embarazada en el momento que me dijo que iba a casarse. _En este caso también es equivalente a _me di cuenta_ o "I realized she was pregnant when she told me she was going to get married."



Correct. To realize.


----------



## donbill

chileno said:


> En ese caso es "conocer"
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. To realize.



Pues, claro. Adán conoció a su mujer. Y entonces supo que iban a tener un hijo.


----------



## chileno

donbill said:


> Pues, claro. Adán conoció a su mujer. Y entonces supo que iban a tener un hijo.



¿Y así de seguro que era de él?

Ya! :-D


Ya *se* lo que me vas a decir (para estar en el tema)


----------



## donbill

chileno said:


> ¿Y así de seguro que era de él?
> 
> Ya! :-D
> 
> 
> Ya *se* lo que me vas a decir (para estar en el tema)



Sí, po. ¿De quién iba a ser?


----------



## asm

LisaPaloma said:


> Pregunté a unos colegas nativohablantes que están de acuerdo con ustedes sobre "siempre supe..."; entonces tengo que reconocer que es una aceptación que no había aprendido ni notado en el habla de otros en mis veinte años de hablar el idioma.
> Claro que nunca hubiera cuestionado su uso por Isabel Allende.



Ahora ya lo sabes y todos estamos contentos


----------



## LisaPaloma

¿Cómo sabría? Solo sabía que algo raro le pasaba al abdomen de su mujer.


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

Getting back to the thread ...

As ASM said:
Try to understand this without English and everything will be much easier.
Focus on the perception of time (open or closed).​
In the sentence “I believed that Juan was dishonest,” the imperfect would be used, correct? Is that because the implication is that I had the belief for a period of time but the time period is of unspecified duration? 

In the sentence “I always believed that Juan was dishonest,” based on the discussion in this thread, I assume it would take the preterite. Would it? 

The "always" here implies that I believed it over a complete time period, but I'm not clear what time period is implied. It's not a case where my life is over, as was the case with Nicolás Vidal (original post). It's not a case that I believed it all my life, like Hector9's football player, Marcos (post # 3). Is it because it implies that for the entire time that I knew Juan I believed that he was dishonest. Or that for the entire time that I thought about the issue of whether Juan was honest or not, I believed that he was dishonest? Or is it something else? Or does it not matter exactly what the time period is because the implication is that whatever time period *I* have in mind, it was a continuous belief?

I originally used the word "knew" in my examples (and then changed it) because I was thinking of the context in which I say it after I receive proof of Juan's dishonesty. Since I didn't have proof before, my saying that I "knew" it was really a statement of belief. 

But let's change the context and say that I had actual knowledge of Juan's dishonesty because I saw him lie and steal. Later someone says to me, "Did you know Juan was a liar and a thief?" Since I did know that, my answer is that "I knew Juan was dishonest." Is that in the preterite or the imperfect? From the time I saw him lie and steal, I continuously knew he was dishonest. But no time period is stated or implied.

If my answer is that "I always knew Juan was a dishonest," would my statement would use the preterite because a continuous knowledge over a time period is implied?

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## chileno

RicardoElAbogado said:


> But let's change the context and say that I had actual knowledge of Juan's dishonesty because I saw him lie and steal. Later someone says to me, "Did you know Juan was a liar and a thief?" Since I did know that, my answer is that "I knew Juan was dishonest." Is that in the preterite or the imperfect? From the time I saw him lie and steal, I continuously knew he was dishonest. But no time period is stated or implied.



Sabía que Juan era dishonesto - I had a hunch or I actually had the knowledge because I caught him doing something dishonest.

Supe que Juan fue dishonesto - I found out that or at that moment I caught him doing something dishonest.


----------

